# Puppy Teeth?



## Nanci

What age are puppy teeth replaced with adult teeth, and what age is the puppy coat replaced with the adult coat? Sami is 4 months old, just want to know when to expect these changes??


----------



## flounder_1

Puppies can loose their baby teeth without you even noticing. I was lucky to find a couple of Lolly's but most owners don't I believe. Lolly started loosing hers at 4 months. As for the adult coat - I must admit I didn't really notice much of a difference with Lolly's. It just thickened up as she grew.


----------



## Anita

Hi Frisbee is 5 months and this last week we have found one tiny tooth and two molars on the floor, and a very long pointy canine one fell out about 5 minutes ago! He has a fairly straight coat for a cockapoo but it is gradually getting longer and wavier.


----------



## Nanci

Thank you so much . . i thought it would be a while yet, but actually close at hand!


----------



## Clairasol

Archie is 7 months and still has most of his puppy coat. The adult coat is def there in patches on his shoulders and is now going down the sides but he's mostly still like velvet....I want puppy fur to stay However he does need a tidy up so have to get the clippers on him when he's feeling up to it (Just had the chop!!!) so that will take a lot of the fuzz away again I expect. 
As for his teeth I don't remember what age they first started to fall out I think he had a full set of adult teeth by 6 months maybe even earlier. I caught him chewing something a couple of times and he spat them in my hand. He must have eaten the rest.


----------



## Jedicrazy

You know I really can't remember with the teeth, sorry! Adult coats usually come in before they turn 1 year old. I've heard some people say it started from 7months. HTH


----------



## Stela12

Stela is 5 months and I've noticed two teeth missing last week which were replaced with permanent teeth in less then a week. (her gums are so red


----------



## Nanci

Claire . . how did Archie do with his "chop"? Thats another thing to face before the summer is over. I've scheduled my vacation in July and will probably use this time for his nuter. Did he have to wear the big collar cone? What was recovery time? I'm nervous about that . . have a vet visit tomorrow and plan to discuss what procedure they use. Took Sami for rabies yesterday and after 1.25 hrs. wait I was still 4th in waiting area so I rescheduled for tomorrow. Sami was restless and wanted to get down, dogs really barking and howling, made him nervous! I took treats, but didnt plan on that much wait time?? His little face looked so confused? He has never been in a room with that many different pups at one time . .


----------



## PurpleAnonymous

Woody is almost 6 months. I found (well stepped on, ouch) a baby tooth about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## alvinsimon

*Alvin's baby teeth*

I found a blog post from 7-17-2009 with a picture of Alvin's baby tooth he started to choke on. That means he was 5 months old.

Dog Dental Trauma

He also left them imbedded in dog chew toys - that happens when a puppy chews like a maniac.


----------



## Janev1000

Biscuit starting losing his teeth at around 16 weeks and his eyes started tearing as well so I knew he must be teething. He was forever chewing his stag bar too. I took him to the vet at 24 weeks and he said he only had 1 more to go and thankfully his eyes are completely dry again now.


----------



## Chloe&Shawn

Bella is just under 5 months and she is currently in the teething process...poor thing! I noticed when we were playing fetch some blood on the ball  awww! and she lost her 2 big front bottom teeth it seems so. I feel like it all looks so painful but she seems to be doing okay!


----------



## Clairasol

Nanci said:


> Claire . . how did Archie do with his "chop"? Thats another thing to face before the summer is over. I've scheduled my vacation in July and will probably use this time for his nuter. Did he have to wear the big collar cone? What was recovery time? I'm nervous about that . . have a vet visit tomorrow and plan to discuss what procedure they use. Took Sami for rabies yesterday and after 1.25 hrs. wait I was still 4th in waiting area so I rescheduled for tomorrow. Sami was restless and wanted to get down, dogs really barking and howling, made him nervous! I took treats, but didnt plan on that much wait time?? His little face looked so confused? He has never been in a room with that many different pups at one time . .


Sorry Nanci, I have only just seen this. Archie had 'the chop' on Tuesday morning. Without wanting to worry you it did take longer than I was expecting for him to be ok again. I think my expectations we very high after reading some stories on here but as we all know our poo's are all so different so recovery will differ in each dog. Archie was back to what I call normal only today (3 full days after op) but on the mend yesterday...by which I mean chasing the girls round the garden like normal trying to nip bums and pop plastic footballs(succeeded once on that front too!!!) Yesterday he was still nervous of going upstairs and in the front door as I think it must have pulled his bits and hurt but today he's back jumping everywhere. We didn't use a collar. I put a 2-3yr old short sleeved baby vest with poppers on him for the first 2 days, but I have taken it off when I am about so he has some freedom which I think has made him happier. However I have had to watch him like a hawk.

Good luck when you decide to go through with it and be assured, now I am almost out the other side I don't actually know why I put it off for so long. I think it is fear of the unknown and our poo's going through trauma.


----------



## MillieDog

Adult coat I believe comes in around 6 - 10 months, 7-8 months the norm.

Depending on the puppy coat, will depend on how much you notice. Millie suddenly became really matted in several places at 7 months and had to be clipped. The adult coat is still nice and soft although not puppy soft.


----------

